# D Stephens, Looe?



## purdy01 (23 May 2015)

Hello - I'm new to all this.
I have read some old feedback on this dealer - some good, some bad.  I was just wondering if anyone had anything to say, which would be a little more up to date than 2009?  Hope to hear some replies (either way).
Thanks.


----------



## Piglet (24 May 2015)

You could probably get a good bargain if you know what you are looking for, I know a few people who bought a mare from him, they always seem to be in foal, if you want 2 for the price of 1 then ideal.  I personally would rather go to a dealer with a far better reputation.  He is the type of guy if you ask how old a horse is, the answer will probably be "how old do you want it to be?"


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (24 May 2015)

I was probably one who left feedback a while ago.  

A couple of years ago I accompanied a friend who tried a couple of David's horses, she didn't buy but I would say the experience was positive, there was no pressure, the horses just weren't what she wanted.


----------

